# iCloud & iMessage



## LiamstorM (21 Juin 2022)

Bonjour à tous ceux qui, gentiment, se pencheront sur ce thread. 

Alors mon problème est peut être simple à résoudre, mais de mon côté je ne m'en sors pas. 

J'ai deux iPhone. 
-1 iPhone 5S avec une puce Française (chez Free)
-1 iPhone 6 avec une puce américaine (AT&T)

*J'ai relié les deux iphone à mon compte iCloud uniquement pour pouvoir partagé entre mon iPhone EU / Iphone US / Mac Book Air mes applications Notes et Reminders (et rien d'autre, ce sont les deux seules apps cochées dans les settings iCloud). *

Le problème est que depuis quelques jours, je reçois les iMessage du US sur les deux téléphones... 

Comment pourrais-je continuer à avoir la synchronisation de Notes et Reminders sur mes trois appareils, mais ne recevoir mes sms Français que sur le tel français, et américains sur le tel en question. 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Oizo (21 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

Sur le 5S, en allant dans réglages puis Messages, ensuite sur "envoi et réception", décocher le numéro US
Sur le 6, faire de même en décochant le numéro français.


----------



## LiamstorM (22 Juin 2022)

Ok super en effet merci! (En fait je recevais les imessages US sur le FR et sur le US, c'était surtout ça le problème donc en allant dans tes menus j'ai compris la différence entre les deux tels). 

Autre question : sur mon tel US je reçois tout mes iMessages correctement avec tout mes contacts (ils ont un numéro US, j'ai un numéro US), pareil sur mon tel EU.

Mais pas de ma femme.
Donc elle, elle a juste un iPhone et une puce US. Elle est dans mes contacts avec son numéro US dans mon tel EU et US, moi je suis dans ses contacts sous deux "cartes" différentes (num US / num EU).
Elle peut me contacter via What's App sur les deux tels, mais pas via les iMessages. Ni sur le tel EU, ni sur le tel US.
Une idée ?


----------



## iBaby (29 Juin 2022)

Bonjour.
elle peut fusionner les deux « cartes » ? En conservant tes deux numéros.
Mon conseil ne me parait pas logiquement décisif, mais si ça fonctionnait…
Elle a activé iMessage sur son iPhone ?


----------



## LiamstorM (3 Août 2022)

Hello! Oui elle avait activé iMessage sur son iPhone. 
Nous n'avions pas suivi ton conseil car je n'étais pas repassé sur le thread mais depuis quelques jours cela remarche... pour une raison inexpliquée! 
En tout cas je suis enregistré sous deux entrées différentes dans son tel : LiamstorM (avec le num français) et Liamstorm US (avec le numéro US)
Merci!


----------

